# Concorde Travel - bad experience



## ClubMan (6 Mar 2005)

Just to finally note that the travel agent involved in this incident was  based in _Capel Street, Dublin 1_. Notwithstanding the settlement made we will definitely not deal with them again and would not recommend others to do so either based on this experience and their subsequent handling of it. We said as much to them directly too in the course of our lengthy correspondence with them while attempting to gain some redress. We hope to return to _Croatia_ sometime soon but will do so with another tour operator or independently.


----------



## Sherib (7 Mar 2005)

Glad someone got something out of them.  I had a very bad experience with this agency some years ago.  Wouldn't cross the Liffey with them since.  Could say a lot more but won't.  

Would you consider contacting Consumer Affairs?  I got a full refund from Ramada due to their advice.  Deirdre Dolan is legally qualified I believe.  And read of someone in the US getting a full refund even though they had gone on "the holiday".

8)


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2005)

* I had a very bad experience with this agency some years ago.*

Interesting. Booking with them was fine but the problem and how they subsequently dealt with it (or not as was the case for a long time) was unacceptable and betrayed a complete lack of organisation, professionalism and customer care.

*Could say a lot more but won't.*

Any chance that you could?

*Would you consider contacting Consumer Affairs?*

I plan to write a letter of complaint to the _IATA_ since their behaviour was in breach of their code of conduct. I might also write to the _ODCA_ while I'm at it. However from a compensatory point of view I conside the matter closed now.

*I got a full refund from Ramada due to their advice.*

I don't understand - was this a _Concorde_ incident and why did the hotel issue a refund?

*Deirdre Dolan is legally qualified I believe.*

Who is she?

*And read of someone in the US getting a full refund even though they had gone on "the holiday".*

Is this also a _Concorde_ incident?


----------



## Sherib (7 Mar 2005)

1. My experience and feelings were/are exactly the same as yours in the first paragraph.

2. Not a chance!  We don't know who reads here.  But suffice to say the boss is well "in".  I didn't complain about Concorde to anyone.  It was several years ago.  But they're still in business - some must find them OK.  I didn't.  Quite appalling in fact.  

Ms Deirdre Dolan works for Consumer Affairs.  She was the person who I was put on to for advice about Ramada recently.  It was all due to her that I got a full refund ~ €750.  The Ramada people are regularly in the news - have been misleading people for years.  If you care to - look at badbusinessbureau.com. 

It was on that site that I read about people in the US getting a refund for the grossly misleading "holiday" booked through Ramada even though they had been on the holiday.  That's why I thought it might be worthwhile phoning Consumer Affairs.

It's probably too late now since you've got some compensation so perhaps irrelevant comment.  It depends on how badly you feel you were treated.  I've never had a problem with any travel agency except Concorde.

8) 





.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2005)

Thanks for that _Sherib_. I've never really had any problems with travel agents either other than this one with _Concorde_. I suppose it's possible that it was a case of "these things happens" (as they bluntly told us when we went in the day after out return to complain!) but judging from the way they operate, and from what others including yourself have said, I suspect that such problems are more commonplace. Another couple in our hotel were subject to the same treatment (i.e. their accommodation booking was not honoured and they were only told when they arrived) and they were not happy either. They wrote a letter of complaint while they were over there but I don't know if they followed up their complaint on return. However I do know that _Concorde_ initially dismissed our complaints (and our claim for a full refund) by saying that none of their other customers had as many complaints as we had. So that's all right then, eh? :|  

*Not a chance! We don't know who reads here. But suffice to say the boss is well "in". *

By the way - what did you mean by this? Your boss? _Jan Kaminski_ the _Managing Director_ of _Concorde_? _Brendan_? Somebody else?


----------



## Murt10 (11 Mar 2005)

Clubman

As an Administrator, can you make this a key post so that it doesn't fall down the list and eventually be deleted. 

I am sure that Concorde would love you for this publicity. You never know, they might even offer you more compensation to delete it. 


Murt


----------



## ClubMan (11 Mar 2005)

*As an Administrator, can you make this a key post so that it doesn't fall down the list and eventually be deleted. *

I can indeed do this but I don't think it's fair for me to (ab)use that privilege simply to highlight my own experiences. If there was some groundswell of opinion in support of this topic then it might be justified. As it hasn't attracted too much attention (in the form of views and posts) it doesn't seem to merit being made a sticky.


----------



## okidoki987 (11 Mar 2005)

If there is a problem with a (in this case) travel agent, if it's not a sticky then as said already, it will eventually get deleted and people looking for recomendations or firms to avoid will be none the wiser.
The more people that know the better.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Mar 2005)

I agree with you there. I guess that we can take care of this by having it dealt with through the normal key post/indexing process (which I don't really deal with to be honest).


----------

